# 2. Datensatz ausgeben in MS-SQL



## Luda (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

 mit Top 1 kann man ja den 1. Datensatz ausgeben gibt es auch was mit dem ich z.b. nur den 2. Datensatz ausgeben kann?


----------



## ripkens (31. Juli 2006)

select * from (
 select top 1 * from (
    select top 2 *
    from Table
   order by FIELD asc
 ) as a order by FIELD desc
) as b order by FIELD asc

Voila, 2. Datensatz....


Marcus


----------



## qde (10. August 2006)

Hallo,
und wie sieht es aus, wenn ich zB. den 15. Datensatz haben möchte?
Ich versuche seit knapp einer Woche eine equivalente Lösung zu einem MySQL-Query hinzubekommen. Jetzt muss ich schon solche Umwege gehen...

Für eine schnelle Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------

